# The Seabroard RISE midi controller made the top of my list at NAMM 2016



## donbodin (Jan 25, 2016)

One of my favorite things launched at NAMM this year was Roli's new Seaboard RISE 49 midi controller. My big critique was that it only has 49 "keywaves", but I think I will learn to live with it since the 5 dimensions of midi cc PER KEY open up so many possibilities.

More info, links and official Roli Videos here: bit.ly/1njSMGE


Was a real pleasure to speak with Manon Dave about Roli's boards. https://www.roli.com


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 25, 2016)

I actually got the Rise 25 for a surprise Christmas gift and although I would love the 49, I have already learnt to live with the 2 octaves. It is such a wonderful controller and although I am still learning how to set it up how I want with each of my Libraries, there is just no going back. Playing realtime Vibrato and slurred notes with SM Viola (for example) is just awesome. I am using it with with my 88 Key Weighted Stage Piano and the two together are like Derek and Clive.


----------



## donbodin (Jan 25, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I actually got the Rise 25 for a surprise Christmas gift and although I would love the 49, I have already learnt to live with the 2 octaves. It is such a wonderful controller and although I am still learning how to set it up how I want with each of my Libraries, there is just no going back. Playing realtime Vibrato and slurred notes with SM Viola (for example) is just awesome. I am using it with with my 88 Key Weighted Stage Piano and the two together are like Derek and Clive.


Great to hear it Jono

I spoke with Manon a little about setting up a user area to trade dashboard settings for third party software so I hope that comes together - would be amazing to just download a sample libraries/virtual instrument settings and have a playable instrument in moments with no set up


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 25, 2016)

donbodin said:


> Great to hear it Jono
> 
> I spoke with Manon a little about setting up a user area to trade dashboard settings for third party software so I hope that comes together - would be amazing to just download a sample libraries/virtual instrument settings and have a playable instrument in moments with no set up




Ahh YES. This would be fantastic because it does take some work to set up for each Instrument. I would love that! Roli have clearly looked at what's "out there" and trying to break new ground with what can and can't be done already! I'm excited!


----------



## tack (Jan 25, 2016)

How are these things to play? Like most of us here probably, I've a lifetime of interacting with a standard piano key bed, and the Seaboard looks like it would feel so completely alien and, consequently, difficult to play.

Thoughts on that? Does it take a good amount of time to develop enough sense for it to avoid hitting wrong notes? How is it switching back and forth between the Seaboard and a traditional keyboard?


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 25, 2016)

In regards to switching back and forth, I have the Rise just above and slightly behind the 88 Key Stage Piano/Controller. Having them both set on Omni allows to play both and easily use my left hand to touch the X Y and, well, anything (and vice versa). It is still new to me though and practise makes perfect. You can set the Rise up to how sensitive you want it so if you over do it, you will hit wrong notes and if you under do it (the set up this is) then notes (or whatever you have loaded up Samples/Synths etc) won't sound. So, setting it up to something that feels right takes a bit of time. Although the Octaves are laid out like a Piano, the similarity ends here. You need to touch it to believe it as trying to play like a Pianist doesn't really work. The Key waves are made of Silicone so feels so different yet it's like some weird Rubber Addiction once you touch it haha! It's kind of like learning a new instrument but knowing what note is what due to the Octaves being like a Piano. Of course, this thing opens so many possibilities that just thinking in terms of "notes" would be a little yesteryear! haha! When I become decent with it, I may record me playing something on it but more practise is necessary before I throw myself into the mouth of VI Control haha!

Obviously I am only referring to my experience with a Seaboard Rise 25. I would love the extra octaves!

Jono


----------



## donbodin (Feb 3, 2016)

tack said:


> How are these things to play? Like most of us here probably, I've a lifetime of interacting with a standard piano key bed, and the Seaboard looks like it would feel so completely alien and, consequently, difficult to play.


When demoing it it seemed easy to play. 

The way I see it I am a guitar player first, and euphonium player 2nd and then somewhere around 5/6 place is the piano. My hopes for a midi guitar I can write with may come true ( I got to demo KMI LABS StringPort 2 http://www.keithmcmillen.com/labs/stringport-2/ )

Until then I am leaning towards the RISE because I don't mind a couple weeks of learning curve to get it under my fingers and set up new template. My hope is to finally capturing my performances with one take and cutting down on the cc editing.


----------

